

Marissa Mayer has doubled Flickr's team size in the past week - hornbaker
https://www.facebook.com/RobertScoble/posts/333329326759969

======
hornbaker
Sorry for the fb post link. Robert Scoble just noted that "I've heard that
Marissa Mayer has doubled Flickr's team size in the past week. I'm glad.
Flickr is the best thing about Yahoo for me."

~~~
autophil
I slammed on the back button when I found out it was Facebook (can't stand the
site) but on your second point, I totally agree. Flickr is such an awesome
site. I'm happy to see Marrissa has good taste :)

